# RSG9 Drakelow Tunnels Permission Visit



## TK421 (Apr 28, 2013)

Hello strangers, I have come out of exploration semi retirement for this permission visit via Subbrit to the Regional Seat of Government Number 9, AKA The Rover Shadow Factory, AKA Drakelow Tunnels.

Visited with Maltonian, who did all the driving, what a top chap!

History of the complex is here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drakelow_Tunnels

And here:

http://www.drakelow-tunnels.co.uk/

On with the photos:

Enter the belly of the beast:






Put on the red light:





Number one fan:





Hanging on the telephone:





Clocking on:





This is the BBC:





The lonely wheelbarrow, sans wheel:





Conduit:





Keyboard:





The kitchen is........closed:





Moi:





Air shaft:





Light sack trolley:





The 'ghost':





Tunnel:





More examples of shonky photography on my flickr photostream.

Laters



Ian


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 28, 2013)

Thats a bit nice! Reminds me of years ago we had one of those telephone switchboard things on the stairwell of a college I went to. I wonder what happened to that?


----------



## perjury saint (Apr 28, 2013)

*Ace shots! Ace location! Nuff said!! *


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 28, 2013)

Epic shots there dude!


----------



## Derelict-UK (Apr 28, 2013)

Was good to have you all down, everyone respected the site and we (finally) accounted for everyone at the end of the day (pesky people going off for a wander outside meant I jogged round the complex shouting 'hello' all to myself lol).

We are looking to have an open day (guided) in the next couple of months.


----------



## Big Bill (Apr 28, 2013)

Amazing pictures, great visit, looks amazing their!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 28, 2013)

Brill set of pics,
Thanks!


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 28, 2013)

TK awesome pics there, very good to see you back to doing what you do se well.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 28, 2013)

Just love these tunnels.


----------



## TK421 (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks very much all, glad you like them photos 

All the best

Ian


----------



## donnylass (Jun 7, 2013)

What a great place, brilliant shots. Thank you TK421 , Can't believe how tidy that place looks, it's as if someone goes in there n sweeps the floors lol.


----------



## wing nut (Jun 7, 2013)

great pics , thank you


----------



## Derelict-UK (Jun 7, 2013)

donnylass said:


> What a great place, brilliant shots. Thank you TK421 , Can't believe how tidy that place looks, *it's as if someone goes in there n sweeps the floors lol.*




You laugh, but on the work parties, I am usually the one with the shovel and brush!!

BTW, don't forget Open Day on the 30th of june, for more info www.drakelow-tunnels.co.uk


----------

